
Quick Count All Your Lines of Code - kiyanwang
http://dubmun.com/blog/2017/04/quick-count-all-your-lines-of-code/
======
dubmun
In retrospect, I realize the article title is a bit clickbaity. The intent was
for it to be sarcastic (which I realize doesn't translate well to print). How
about this: "When Does Counting Lines of Code Make Sense?"

